

5 Reasons why the Kindle Fire stands out. - ajibola
http://ajibz.tumblr.com/post/10993396552/5-reasons-why-the-kindle-fire-stands-out

======
alexwolfe
I'm convinced they are going to just kill it. $199 and access to all of
amazons stuff, really gonna being interesting.

